# ADB auto-completetion (Linux and MacOS)



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

First get the text here http://romannurik-code.googlecode.com/git/misc/bash_completion/adb I save it in ~/scripts/adb.txt
Then edit your ~/.bashrc (Linux) I think its ~/.bash_profile on a Mac.. Thanks Dr_Drache


```
<br />
# ADB auto-complete<br />
if [ -e /home/USER/scripts/adb.txt ] ; then<br />
	 source /home/USER/scripts/adb.txt<br />
fi<br />
```
Of course where 'USER' is add your user.

From there simple run 'source ~/.bashrc' and then 'adb d' and hit tab. Should auto complete 'adb devices'

Cheers.


----------

